# الأعداد الكاملة لمجلة الالكترونيات Tronix وبروابط مباشرة



## samylab (1 أبريل 2011)

الأعداد الكاملة لمجلة الالكترونيات *Tronix* *وبروابط مباشرة *​أحببت أن أشارك أخوتي هذه المجلة التي للأسف توقفت عن الصدور بعد العد العدد الخامس ، ولاكن الاعداد الخمسة هذه جيدة وعملية للهواة والمبتدئين وحت التقنيين مما تحمله في بعض مواضيعها . وجدت هذه الصفحة على النت وبها الاعداد الخمسة والمميز فيها إنو التحميل على طول بدون تسجيل
رابط التحميل
​


----------



## Moosa AL.Afifi (1 أبريل 2011)

جميل ..... تشكر اخوي


----------



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (1 أبريل 2011)

شكرا اخي على مجهودك الرائع شكرا


----------



## ابو ربحي (2 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي على نقلك الاعداد ال5 من افضل مجلة الكترونية للطلبة والباحثين وحتى الهواة//المجلة صدرت للعدد 16 او 18 ومن ثم توقفت لا اذكر تحديدا ولكن الموجودة على صفحات الانترنت 5 أعداد فقط .


----------



## فلسفه حياهـ (9 أبريل 2011)

كل الشكر اخوي


----------



## khoklland007 (19 أبريل 2011)

thank you


----------



## عالم التقني (19 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## البتراوي (25 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك الملفات المضغوطة تحتاج باسوورد إذا بلإمكان أن تزودنا به وشكرررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## zeid25 (26 أبريل 2012)

*الملفات المضغوطة تحتاج الى باسوورد *


----------



## meemoon (26 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------

